# [TUTORIAL] Como ejecutar Chromium como root

## diegoto

Buenas tarde, hace mucho que no entro en el foro, porque últimamente me estoy dedicando mucho al tema web, pero sigo usando mi querida distribución Gentoo.

Por otro lado, quería dejar un pequeño tutorial para ejecutar el Chromium desde el usuario root. No entiendo porque los programadores no dejan algún flag a la hora de compilar o ejecutar, que me deje hacer esto. Si yo quiero ejecutar una aplicación o lo que fuere como root es mi problema!!!

Dejo el link: http://bludit.com/diegonajar/post/15/linux-ejecutar-chrome-como-root

Nota: ejecutar aplicaciones o cualquier cosa como root puede llevar a perdidas de datos y muchas cosas malas para su PC.

Saludos

Diego.

----------

## codestation

Alguna razón para hacer algo como esto? Sinceramente no le veo ninguna ventaja y solo problemas.

----------

## diegoto

Básicamente tener el control de mi sistema operativo ? hacer lo que yo quiera con el, y correr los riesgo que yo quiera.

Sino no entiendo para que usar una distribución de gnu/linux tan compleja y configurable como es Gentoo.

Saludos

----------

## quilosaq

diegoto:

   Creo que los tutoriales, normalmente, responden a una solicitud de los usuarios, habitualmente muchas peticiones. No había leído de nadie que necesitara este procedimiento.

   Me parece muy bien el uso del software libre, pero en este caso, creo que no has advertido (o no lo sabes, o lo sabes demasiado bien) suficientemente de la mala práctica que es el uso innecesario de root.

   Como ejemplo de tutorial absurdo, a mi juicio, podrías escribir uno que permitiera a un usuario normal ejecutar un rm -r * y eliminar todo los arcivos sin ser root. coreutils también es GPL-3.

   No todo lo que se puede hacer se debe hacer y no todo el mundo sabe lo que se debe hacer.

----------

